# Coast Stations from GPO 1979 Archives



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

This should bring back a few memories Neville!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmEBY77Gx3g


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Malcolm,

thanks for that. I did not know the GNF RO's. GKA all ex colleagues.
How films have moved on in the proceeding years.

Neville


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

R651400 said:


> This should bring back a few memories Neville!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmEBY77Gx3g


Thanks for that. I was hoping to see an old Hull college friend, John Matterface who worked at Northforeland.

Enjoyed the line: "Looks like we're in for a bit of a blow, Dick." That's got to be a classic.

John T

PS When did they start saying "Pan Pan, Pan Pan, Pan Pan" instead of "Pan Pan Pan"?


----------



## Finbar O'Connor (Sep 26, 2008)

*Coast Stations film*

Thank you for posting the GPO film regarding the
UK coast radio stations. Enjoyed it very much indeed.

Nice to see the set up at the stations featured.

Finbar EJM


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Alan Turner from the soap Emmerdale was a little less conspic that in his later years, but Terry Slack hadn't changed much from when I last saw him. And is that you Mike on the Pan broadcast at the end ??

I remember showing that film to radio amateurs in Cambridge and in Bedford during PR visits.

David
+


----------

